# Demarrage Macintosh Plus



## louna (17 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
J'espère trouver les réponses à mes questions dans ce forum de passionnés.
J'ai récupéré un macintosh plus. Il fonctionne toujours mais au démarrage une disquette avec un point d'interrogation s'affiche. Il semblerait qu'il soit nécessaire de mettre une disquette avec le système os 6 mais formatté en 800 ko.
Comment je peux formater une disquette au format 800 ko en ne possédant pas de mac ?
 Y a t'il une solution ? 
Quelles sont les fichiers à mettre sur la disquette pour initialiser le sytème ?
Ceux ci : http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...-International/Macintosh/System/System_6.0.x/

Merci de votre aide pour essayer de remettre en route cette machine.

Cordialement,


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

celui-là:

Z-6.0.8-System_Startup.sea.bin

édith : oublie ce que j'ai dis, ce sont des archive pour disquettes 1,4Mo


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html


en bas il y a tout pour le système 6 et les fichiers texte associés pour expliquer comment fabriquer tes disquettes ! par contre il te faut un mac...


----------



## cham (17 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html
> 
> 
> en bas il y a tout pour le système 6 et les fichiers texte associés pour expliquer comment fabriquer tes disquettes ! par contre il te faut un mac...



Non seulement il te faut un mac, mais aussi un avec lecteur de disquette intégré ou vraiment fait pour le Mac (genre par Apple ). Ce sont les seuls à pouvoir formatter en 800 ko. Donc avec un lecteur USB, tu transfères sur disquettes 1,4 Mo. Avec un LC3 (par exemple), tu transfères sur des disquettes 800 ko. ok ?


----------



## louna (18 Août 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais faire mon possible pour ressusciter cette machine.


----------



## l'espagnol (20 Août 2005)

Ayant un mac Plus de branché (ma fille de 9 ans adore autant jouer à Artillery ou Schufflepuck... souvenir souvenir&#8212; qu'avec sa gameboy !!)
J'ajoute qu'il est aussi possible de branché un disque dur et d'y insatller un systm dessus (disque dur SCSI de 40 mo (!!) pour moi)
Bonne nostalgie
ERIC


----------

